# Aion - Legionsstufen



## Arthax (1. September 2014)

Hallo ihr,

ich wollte nachfragen wieviele Legionsstufen es bei Aion gibt und welche Aufgaben man für die aktuelle Stufe erledigen muss.
Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand eine Übersicht geben könnte.
Hat jemand eine aktuelle Übersicht davon?

Gruß
Arthax


----------



## Arthax (13. Januar 2015)

Niemand eine Ahnung? ^^[emoji2]


----------

